# Stainless Exhaust manifold Bolts



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought some Ram Air Restorations exhaust manifolds. There appears to be plenty of foom for 8 point hex bolts or 12 point bolt heads. I want to use studs on each end for future ease. 

Can I get any stainless 3/8-16 bolt and have all tensile strength I need if we are torqing at 40 lbs?
While torque is at 40 lbs are ARP bolts still the best?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've used ARP fasteners for several engine builds and been highly satisfied with them. I suspect their stainless bolts would be more than strong enough for your application. However to be sure I recommend that you contact them to be certain:
*Order Desk & Technical Support: 800.826.3045*


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you for the responce. I am quite sure the ARP bolts are fine but I need so many different sizes for my application that I want to buy seperate peices. I am unable to do this with ARP or so I was told. I am hoping to buy high strength stainless from a local fastening company at a small fraction of ARPs prices.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

ARP will indeed custom package bolts of any shape and size. It must be ordered with a sales person over the phone at ARP.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Studs on the far ends of the ex manifolds may sound good in theory, but on both sides if trying to remove the manifolds in the car, have to deal with interference from the upper A arm shaft bolts and on the driver side there also is the steering shaft or on '68's and and later, the intermediate shaft. Have pulled 100's of oem Pontiac ex manifolds, and studs would have only created a hindrance.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pinion head said:


> Studs on the far ends of the ex manifolds may sound good in theory, but on both sides if trying to remove the manifolds in the car, have to deal with interference from the upper A arm shaft bolts and on the driver side there also is the steering shaft or on '68's and and later, the intermediate shaft. Have pulled 100's of oem Pontiac ex manifolds, and studs would have only created a hindrance.


OH! Thank you very much. I will go with the bolts only. :thumbsup:


----------

